# The Maple Bacon dog BEFORE it was edited!



## GSDGunner

Too funny. Listen to this dog go. I died laughing.


----------



## PaddyD

Don't they all talk like this?


----------



## onyx'girl

Rest in Peace Linda(JK!)
Clark has nothing on Madix....maybe Falon(FG167) will see this and post a video of his vocals.
I think Clark is hilarious regardless!!!


----------



## GSDGunner

onyx'girl said:


> Rest in Peace Linda(JK!)
> Clark has nothing on Madix....maybe Falon(FG167) will see this and post a video of his vocals.
> I think Clark is hilarious regardless!!!


I think it's funnier (to me) because of the talking video. Just to hear what was really coming out of his mouth made it funny to me.
Gunner whines sometimes when he's letting me know he wants to go out and play, but nothing like that. Those noises cracked me up. What can I say, I'm a dork.


----------



## onyx'girl

A friend of mine keeps posting his vid on FB, she is loving every second of his silliness.
I gave her Clarks actual FB page so she could love even more of him!


----------



## GSDGunner

onyx'girl said:


> A friend of mine keeps posting his vid on FB, she is loving every second of his silliness.
> I gave her Clarks actual FB page so she could love even more of him!


Haha, yep, I'm a fan of his page as well. His friends list is growing rapidly. 
I watch that video daily when I need a laugh. You can't NOT laugh.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I've watched it several times too, and it's just as funny each time, lol!


----------



## arycrest

I've always loved dogs who talk alot ... my Yukon was a chatterbox. It's fun to see the original version of the video vs the "Maple bacon" version.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

So funny, I still like the edited one best..! Nero does alot of talking usually when he wants to go out for a wee, or when he is just in one of them funny moods..


----------



## Richard2011

so funny!


----------



## Dragonwyke

_i SOOOOO love this! a friend of mine keeps posting this on FB too and i watch it every single time. banshee and sasha talk this way to me too and it breaks me up every day. i love these talkative dogs. lol 

maria 
_


----------



## Samba

I have had a good laugh at it several times. I think its a therapuetic video.


----------



## Samba

I think dog is really talking!


----------



## bianca

Thank you so much for posting, I had only seen the Ultimate dog tease version. He is so adorable, love him


----------



## benjamin1

Love the video


----------



## porcelanne

*Awesome*

Awwww so cool to see!! (And hear!)

My Nanook was verrrry chatty as a pup and less so now he's almost 1, but still he's the first dog i've had that's talkative. Not much of a barker, but god that dog can mumble, sigh, whistle, whine and everything in between.


----------

